# how much to feed a young corn snake



## tamjam69

hi my daughter bought a young corn snake about a week ago and it has since ate 2 pinkies, how much should it be fed every week, it is about 12 inches long, and i am sure if i offered it another it would eat again.
can you over feed them

heres a pic


----------



## NastyNate

i give all my snakes a correctly sized rodent every 5 days, once they are passed 24inches i feed every 7 days. the majority of snakes grow the most in the first year of its life.


----------



## tamjam69

when i give it a pinkie it swallows it in about 20 seconds with ease, maybe i should try it on a fuzzy every 5 days


----------



## rosenkrieger

I've been giving my baby corn snake a pinkie every 7 days, but im considering making it every 5 days.


----------



## Mushroom Spore

tamjam69 said:


> can you over feed them


EVERY animal can be overfed, including people; and obesity's not healthy for anyone or anything.  Ideally, you want to feed one prey item roughly as big around as the fattest part of the snake (no more than 1.5x that). If there's nothing quite the right size, then say two pinkies until it grows big enough for the next size you can get. I would say once a week...it might be ABLE to eat every five days, but the extra two days to be safe won't hurt it in the slightest.

Also be sure the snake isn't being handled or otherwise disturbed for at least 24 hours after every meal.


----------



## tamjam69

Mushroom Spore said:


> EVERY animal can be overfed, including people; and obesity's not healthy for anyone or anything.  Ideally, you want to feed one prey item roughly as big around as the fattest part of the snake (no more than 1.5x that). If there's nothing quite the right size, then say two pinkies until it grows big enough for the next size you can get. I would say once a week...it might be ABLE to eat every five days, but the extra two days to be safe won't hurt it in the slightest.
> 
> Also be sure the snake isn't being handled or otherwise disturbed for at least 24 hours after every meal.


\

thanks, thats answered my question clearly.:1: :1:


----------



## GailC

I feed my hatchlings every 5 days, when they move to hoppers its every 7 days.


----------



## Leigh

the best thing to do is to watch the behaviour of the snake, last year i bred 257 Corn Snakes as i supply alot of the exotic pet trade suppliers in my area, me and my parents have been doing this for a while as wekk as having our own exotic pet shop 

the hatchlings are fed once every 7 days on a pinkie that is suitable for them, becasue some of my hatchling are massive babys and others are tiny!!! and this year i even had 3 sets of twins!! and these were tiny! 

once they show behaviour of "im still looking for something to eat" ie. not being still for atleast 24 hours after they have been fed this is the time that they get moed up onto 2 pinkies every 7 days. once they have fed like this for 4 weeks, they then get moved up onto a mouse fuzzy or hopper (depending on what they are called)

but then again everyone has their own methods with snakes and very snake is different, i once had a Adult Female Snow cornt hat wouldnt take anything bigger than a Small mouse! she just completely refused it!


----------

